# Looking For 2009 250Rs



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

We are looking for 2009 (or, yes, a 2010) 25 footer for about 16,000 - anyone know of one?


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Holman and Lakeshore will quote you a new price for about a grand more.

I'm picking mine up this weekend.


----------



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

LTCMontana said:


> Holman and Lakeshore will quote you a new price for about a grand more.
> 
> I'm picking mine up this weekend.


I look forward to hearing how your purchase goes - I've heard good and not-so-good about Lakeshore - where are you purchasing yours? Hidden 'fees?' Thanks for the help!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Where are you located??


----------



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> Where are you located??


We are located in Northern California


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't heard any reports of hidden fees from either. When I bought from Holman everything was very straight forward and explained prior to the sale. I went in, declined their offers of added warranties, scotchguard, etc.... and then gave them exactly the price that they had quoted. Then when I got back to my state, I went in and registered the trailer which included paying license fees and sales tax for Michigan. It was really very straightforward, and if I were to buy another OB, it would be from one of those two dealers.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

we bought from lakeshore rv this year and had a very pleasant experience, have not dealt with the other so I have no opinion to offer there, talk to Marci, thats who we dealt with and she is straight forward and a genuinely nice person.


----------

